# Rinsing AquariumPlants.Com 's Substrate?



## Dacotah7 (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm

Aquarium Plants dot com substrate says to rinse once and only once.
So what is considered "one rinse"?
What would be the best way to do this?

i am thinking, work in small batches; add about three gallons of water to a 5 gallon bucket and pour in the subtrate until the water starts to over flow the bucket. Let it settle a minute or two, to ensure the substrate settles out of the water, than pour off most of the cloudy water. Done - aquarium ready.


----------



## Willfull (Nov 9, 2011)

I think you answered your own question. That is the way I treat any new substrate unless I want a cloudy tank.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's what I did, rinse them by batches using a 5gal bucket... I'll put a little hand mixing while you're running it with the water...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------

